# loader/backhoe guys



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it possible to put a 3 yard bucket on a case 580 backhoe for loading snow only. We would put the standard bucket back on come spring but looking for something to speed up snow removal and loading. I wouldn't mind having to customize a bucket to fit, just wouldn't want to do something that would cause more harm than good. Appreciate any help you guys could lend.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

You would be fine as long as you use it for snow only. I can really load up my bucket on my 420E in the summer months with wet heavy clay with no problem. Noway snow would be more than that


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

If snow weighs 15 lbs per cubic foot, you would be looking at 1,215 lbs of snow in 3 CY. A standard backhoe bucket holds about a cubic yard which is around 2,000 lbs. I think you will be just fine even with the added weight of the bucket itself.

A big skid steer snow bucket holds 2-3 yards so you should be fine.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

You would be fine with that I use a 2.5yrd bucket in the winter for my removals,even late in the fall when I change over from my summer bucket to winter one I am still workin a abit and use it to do road work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your better off with a wider 3 yard bucket that isn't very deep. Deep buckets are a pita when you are loading trucks and lift height is everything.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm sure Case makes a ''light materials'' bucket but just be careful not to over stress the bucket and your pins and bushings by crowding heavy on either side and crashing into old frozen snow on your piles.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you can put on on i have seen them i don't with mine i can usually take a 2 yard bit out of the pile with the one yarder .


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

You will have no problem with that we built a 5 yard bucket for our telehandler and it does fine. I agree with JDave a little wider and not quite as deep would be better.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

You stated "Case 580" in your question. This is a broad spectrum of possible machines. It looks to me that evryone is assuming that you have a semi late model that is in good working order. If you are talking about a clapped out 580C, that can barely lift a bucket of dirt, this might be an endevor of diminishing returns. Now, assuming that you have a machine that is working at factory specs, you obviously have a few options. Buying a ready made snow bucket would be, IMO, the best option. I'm pretty sure that Case even makes a light materials bucket but I bet you could get one for a considerable amount less from an after market MFR. The one I got for my skid steer (Bobcat 100" wide, and holds around 2 yards) was only $1,300, new, from my Bobcat dealer. I'm sure that if you asked the members on this site you would get a lot of possible sources, and recommendations too. 
It sounds as though you are thinking of going the route of modifying an existing bucket. This can be a great idea too but I recommend that you keep one thing in mind. If you are modifying a bucket that has a 3 yd capacity, and was designed for use in dirt, it may be built so heavily that your machine will have a hard time lifting it. If not by itself, certainly when it's loaded with snow. You may also want to consider that, in most cases, a 3 yd bucket will pick up quite a bit more than 3 yards of snow. The snow will heap up, on the bucket, a lot more than dirt will.
Cold & Tired, where did you get that number for the weight of snow? Is that for snow that has been packed into a pile or snow that is in it's natural (bank state, if you will) state? I would also think that the weight of snow could also vary, greatly, depending on how wet it is. Is the weight that you came up with an average? These are genuine questions. I'm not looking to argue. I simply want to know.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

DGODGR;1199154 said:


> Cold & Tired, where did you get that number for the weight of snow? Is that for snow that has been packed into a pile or snow that is in it's natural (bank state, if you will) state? I would also think that the weight of snow could also vary, greatly, depending on how wet it is. Is the weight that you came up with an average? These are genuine questions. I'm not looking to argue. I simply want to know.


I just typed in "weight of snow" into google. There were a million different answers from 7-50 lbs/CF. Pure water weighs in at 62 lbs/CF.

I just kind of went up the middle and then thought about what a shovel load of our average snow feels like and how much volume is on the shovel. Yes, I was thinking of it in a bank state and not piled. Now that you mention it, was totally backwards.

Piled snow might be around 30 lbs/CF on average. I'm sure the guys that have to load and haul snow every winter would have a better idea. I'm sure those dump trucks go over a set of scales at some point.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

DGODGR;1199154 said:


> You stated "Case 580" in your question. This is a broad spectrum of possible machines. It looks to me that evryone is assuming that you have a semi late model that is in good working order. If you are talking about a clapped out 580C, that can barely lift a bucket of dirt, this might be an endevor of diminishing returns. Now, assuming that you have a machine that is working at factory specs, you obviously have a few options. Buying a ready made snow bucket would be, IMO, the best option. I'm pretty sure that Case even makes a light materials bucket but I bet you could get one for a considerable amount less from an after market MFR. The one I got for my skid steer (Bobcat 100" wide, and holds around 2 yards) was only $1,300, new, from my Bobcat dealer. I'm sure that if you asked the members on this site you would get a lot of possible sources, and recommendations too.
> It sounds as though you are thinking of going the route of modifying an existing bucket. This can be a great idea too but I recommend that you keep one thing in mind. If you are modifying a bucket that has a 3 yd capacity, and was designed for use in dirt, it may be built so heavily that your machine will have a hard time lifting it. If not by itself, certainly when it's loaded with snow. You may also want to consider that, in most cases, a 3 yd bucket will pick up quite a bit more than 3 yards of snow. The snow will heap up, on the bucket, a lot more than dirt will.
> Cold & Tired, where did you get that number for the weight of snow? Is that for snow that has been packed into a pile or snow that is in it's natural (bank state, if you will) state? I would also think that the weight of snow could also vary, greatly, depending on how wet it is. Is the weight that you came up with an average? These are genuine questions. I'm not looking to argue. I simply want to know.


Thanks for your input, the machine is a 580 super L, and is a very clean machine with plenty of regular maintenance. I had looked around on-line and didn't see any factory buckets and had yet to call my case dealer. If you have any websites where I could look at them I would love to check those out. I was initially thinking of modifying a larger bucket due to the fact I hadn't seen any on-line when I was looking but would much rather go the new route than using a 3 yard dirt bucket which I do agree will start me off much heavier than I would like to be.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I would look into:
Horst
FFE
Rockland MFR Co
Deglman
Just to name a few.
I'm sure there are a lot more. I would also Google "snow basket".
Good luck.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I forgot to mention that, if you are looking for something from Case, your best source will be from the dealer. Case has a relationship with Gannon, and they may make one wether it's for Case or not. I can't remember who it is but I know that someone, on this site, mentioned having one (on a newer 580 as well). I think they were loading snow into tri-axles at a condo complex.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

I liked the idea of a 5 yd. bucket for our 344H until I got a quote from Rockland for a little less than 10k not including shipping. I'll be making one...


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Greeneverywhere;1199876 said:


> I liked the idea of a 5 yd. bucket for our 344H until I got a quote from Rockland for a little less than 10k not including shipping. I'll be making one...


That sure is some coin. Any of the guys that have these larger buckets have a general idea of what I might expect to hear pricewise when getting some quotes?


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

Ford

I sell Heavy Equipment for a living. I pm'ed you my contact information. Give me a call at your earliest chance so we can discuss some things.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you only want to use it as a snow bucket this is your best option but I know they aren't cheap. http://www.craig-mfg.com/BH/SB.asp


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Old school bucket extensions work very well. Its about a 1/4 to a 1/3 length of bucket bolted to the edges of the bucket. Have a welder or summer project for yourself and make one.


----------

